# What do you do?



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

To pass the time while waiting for your order to arrive? Do you contact your vendor about future orders, hoping that somehow the good will might push the package right on through the postal system to your house? Do you ever rearrange your humi or cooler in anticipation of the new residents who will surely push it past the full mark?

Anybody just sleep a lot in hopes that the time will pass more quickly? :hn


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

while waiting for my order to arrive I've ordered two other boxes

I don't recommend this for everyone else


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

I get people addy's so that when they arrive I can send them out bomb style  :ss


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

LiteHedded said:


> while waiting for my order to arrive I've ordered two other boxes
> 
> I don't recommend this for everyone else


:r Thank God I don't keep a credit card in my wallet.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

i can reccomend some really nice.....


waiting is a weird thing, part of the fun i reckon, to an extent anyway. like christmas

smoke a cigar, always helps 

andy


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

re-arrange the humi to welcome your new guests. They will treat you right if you treat them right!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

burninator said:


> :r Thank God I don't keep a credit card in my wallet.


I should take that advice


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You can order more. That always takes my mind off of what I am waiting for.

You can also smoke some good cigars while waiting for more to come in.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Stalk the mail carrier!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Right now I just freeze my a&& off, but usually I read online reviews for the cigars in transit, read MRN, make room in the winecooler, look at the prices at the other retailer sites to see if I got ripped off (still forget to do this before I impulse buy, don't know why) and smoke other cigars to pass time.

I have some I ordered last week without a confirmation yet, talk about anticipation!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

As long as the wife brings out my sleeping bag and my favorite beverage
...... I'm good waitin' right here: vv


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Right now, I've got some that have been about 9 days in transit, so far. I've read every review their is to read about these. I've smoked a cigar or two in the meantime, but nothing hits the spot while I'm thinking about my little gems who have to travel so far.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Smoke some while waiting in order to make space in the cooler of course!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Smoke some while waiting in order to make space in the cooler of course!


The cooler's empty. I put it together just for these. 

Anybody ever considered installing a surveillance camera on their front porch? I'd like to keep an eye on things and know if anything's been dropped off while I'm at work.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> You can order more. That always takes my mind off of what I am waiting for.
> 
> You can also smoke some good cigars while waiting for more to come in.


:tpd:

Ordering more always cures that for me. Or seeing the credit card bill show up. :ss


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

LiteHedded said:


> while waiting for my order to arrive I've ordered two other boxes
> 
> I don't recommend this for everyone else


:tpd: I guess I am just as bad. Could not pass up awesome sale and bought 5 more boxes while waiting for the first 2. Have no idea where i am going to put them. :ss


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm currently in the "waiting" phase of my first ever order.. :hn 

It's driving me insane.

I've been passing the time by searching out reviews and suggestions on what to buy next. It has taken every single ounce of self control that I possess to not place another order.

I'm in some serious trouble.. :c


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I just rearrange the cooldaor and figure out if I got room to order more.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Umm, what? I'm sorry I missed that - could you repeat the question? I was busy refreshing the tracking page for my shipment... oh look, it moved from NY to PA...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Package arrived today, but the farking post office wouldn't deliver without a signature! :c


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

burninator said:


> Package arrived today, but the farking post office wouldn't deliver without a signature! :c


Darn USPS.

As soon as I have an expected delivery date, I start to plan how to sneak them into the humi under the wife's radar.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

qwerty1500 said:


> Darn USPS.
> 
> As soon as I have an expected delivery date, I start to plan how to sneak them into the humi under the wife's radar.


The wife knows....she doesn't like it, but I hear way more about it if I'm caught trying to sneak something. Now, how do I get her to go pick it up for me tomorrow?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

burninator said:


> The wife knows....she doesn't like it, but I hear way more about it if I'm caught trying to sneak something. Now, how do I get her to go pick it up for me tomorrow?


If it is registered then you'll likely have to pick it up yourself


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I try to keep busy. Do odd jobs around the house. Run errands. I particularly like to drop off the drycleaning. Our cleaner has the best service.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> If it is registered then you'll likely have to pick it up yourself


It's registered, but the card says my agent can pick it up if they have the signed card. Think she'd mind me calling her my agent?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

burninator said:


> Package arrived today, but the farking post office wouldn't deliver without a signature! :c


lol:r u cant win 4 lossing.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

When I wait I take alot of seditives and stay in a comotos state,:s time just flies. When the package arrives my woman injects me with 100cc of adrenaline.:ss


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Go to school, read, do homework, read reviews, troll around here, smoke cigar, sleep. Repeat.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

A bottle of wine and a case of NyQuil usually does the trick as long as I lock my bedroom door.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> A bottle of wine and a case of NyQuil usually does the trick as long as I lock my bedroom door.


That's probably best....avoid all contact with the outside world until they get there.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I wait...


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I wait...


"Chuck Norris :gn doesn't sleep he waits" are you Chuck Norris?


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I check in here and order another box :hn


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I update my stock spreadsheet and figure out what to order next :mn

I'm still trying for the trifecta: Having cigars delivered to me during the day at work, getting a notice to pick some up from the post outlet that night and having some left at the door.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

audio1der said:


> I update my stock spreadsheet and figure out what to order next :mn
> 
> I'm still trying for the trifecta: Having cigars delivered to me during the day at work, getting a notice to pick some up from the post outlet that night and having some left at the door.


:r Be certain to let us know if you achieve that nirvana.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

I smoke and go crazy! :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Demented said:


> I smoke and go crazy! :ss


Just got back into town.
Glad to see you are around.
Smoke all you want......just cut back on the latter part.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

burninator said:


> It's registered, but the card says my agent can pick it up if they have the signed card. Think she'd mind me calling her my agent?


That's better than calling her my Blackberry. She makes a face.


----------

